

How to build a distributed social network - adnam
http://happy.cat/blog/Distributed-social-network-howto-2010-10-25-00-00.html

======
moe
It's a bit disconcerting to see these write-ups from people who have never
worked on a distributed system before.

We've seen where that leads (diaspora). Do the kids of today not have older
mentors anymore, to give them a nudge when they're missing the base by a mile?

------
wccrawford
Not 'how to', just 'some things to consider'.

~~~
adnam
Yes, you're right, thanks. I was going to write more about architecture and
features too, but it was getting long so I'll save those for a future post.

